# Bill Hays BB Shooter



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been shooting this baby for about a week, now. It came with Thera Black bands on it for shooting BBs, but since BBs aren't my fave ammo, I quickly changed to 3/8 steel. I gotta say, despite its small size, this is actually a serious pocket shooter. Jeff's Tackle Box put up this picture (attached) of how to grip it.

The universal fork tips work very well, too. I now have it armed with 17-45 tubes and can shoot 7/16th steel just as well as I can with any of my Dankung forks.

This is a great slingshot in all respects. I admit the main reason I bought this was the "cool" factor. But the finish (I have the camo like in the pic) is just gorgeous and the solidness and heft of the aluminum is just right for making you think you're shooting a full-size slingshot. I give this baby a 10/10. Top shelf all the way and it will last you a lifetime.

Awesome job, Bill, I really love it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool little unit!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

That is very cool. I thought about getting one when it first was announced....now I think I might just need to get a "little brother" for my Hatchcock Sniper.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been having fun with my red one. Thought I had found another source of free ammo in my yard, but it did not work out. I have several holly bushes and thought the berries that were just turning orange would work as they felt nice and solid. They pied about 2 foot after leaving the pouch.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was tempted to get this shooter, but controled my impulse (this time







)

DH what you do think about the use of the ring finger instead of the pinky? For me, with the shooters that I can do that with, the RF is a far surpiriour finger to use over the pinky, I feel I have a "stronger" grip.

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I was tempted to get this shooter, but controled my impulse (this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi LGD,
Well, the loss of leverage due to the shorter handle keeps it from being stronger for me. But as opposed to having no hole for the ring finger it is very firmly graspable. That loss in leverage, though, does make a difference but not much.


----------

